# Link to pictures of destroyed Bee Hives



## newbee816 (Jul 6, 2008)

http://s626.photobucket.com/albums/tt347/newbee816/


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Wow, they really tore them up. It still looks like you have a little brood and bees, hopefully the queen made it though.

I run electric fences around all my yards as we are also in heavy bear country. Good luck...shake it off and keep at it.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

What did that a Skunk?


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

That's not fun... I've had the same thing. Bear.

justgojumpit


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

I had the same problem this year. It was a big skunk.

Gilman


----------



## newbee816 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Bear*

No skunk...It was a big sow with her cubs. We saw her as she chased my redbone hound right up to the house. He almost got his but beat by her. Lucky he can run fast too!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

My fence now has 8 strands of wire, plus diagonals between the posts. May be overkill, but a bear and cub were there the other day and didn't go through.


----------



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

I never thought a little skunk could knock over a super especially without a hive tool! That super must have not been glued down well with propolis.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks like time for an all nighter with a few friends and a couple guns.


----------

